# The ShurKetch "A" Team rides again!



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Terry, Skip, Jay and I were tired of doing yard work so headed out Saturday on the ShurKetch for relaxation and enjoyment. Beautiful day and the fish were biting. Finally got the hang of posting pics........I think.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like I did exceptionally well on posting pics by posting duplicates.........I'm learning....ha ha


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Always enjoy your reports , I do have a question where did you get the bean bags your using and how well have they help up ? Thanks !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking good, cooler full of meat!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Blackfin beatdown!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are Terry's bean bags and am not sure where he got them, but they swear by them. Sure smoothes out a rough ride. Sometimes I look back and they are sleeping.They are very durable and we don't leave without them.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

ShurKetch said:


> Those are Terry's bean bags and am not sure where he got them, but they swear by them. Sure smoothes out a rough ride. Sometimes I look back and they are sleeping.They are very durable and we don't leave without them.


Thanks if he tells you were he got them please pass that on...I take a beating coming in on a lot of trips ! Thanks again thanks for your posts I love them even if they leave me green with envy at times!!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like lotsa almacos in there. Skip musta had his jigging machine working.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We all were.............diamond jigs were killing them


Fog Ducker said:


> Looks like lotsa almacos in there. Skip musta had his jigging machine working.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

how2fish said:


> Always enjoy your reports , I do have a question where did you get the bean bags your using and how well have they help up ? Thanks !


Asked him yesterday, he thinks they're Ocean Tamers.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Asked him yesterday, he thinks they're Ocean Tamers.


Thank You Sir I will check them out !


----------

